# Fischereischein auch fürs Kutterangeln?



## Snuggles81 (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Ich hab da mal eine Frage: Braucht man in Deutschland fürs Kutterangeln auch einen Fischereischein bzw muss man die Prüfung abgelegt haben?


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein auch fürs Kutterangeln?*

ich glaube nicht


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein auch fürs Kutterangeln?*

Also die  normale glaub aber keine extra


----------



## Astarod (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein auch fürs Kutterangeln?*

Meines Wissens muß man überall an deutschen Gewässern einen Fischereischein haben,ich weiß nicht wie das mit dem Tourischein ist aber so ganz ohne kann ich mir nicht vorstellen!
Also in Meck Pom brauchst sogar eine extra Karte,in SH reicht der normale Fischereischein!

Gruß
Asta


----------



## nowortg (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein auch fürs Kutterangeln?*

Hallo,
Du benötigst einen gültigen Jahresfischereischein, in Meck-Pom brauchst Du noch einen zusätzlichen Erlaubnisschein. Für Urlauber gibt es in SH einen auf max. 40 Tage befristeten Angelschein, wenn Du keinen anderen hast.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## Snuggles81 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein auch fürs Kutterangeln?*

Okay danke für die Antworten,war der Meinung das es sich dort anders verhält.

Muss ich wohl doch mal einen machen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein auch fürs Kutterangeln?*

Ohh ja mach mal einen. Letztens in Polen sind wa runter vom Kutter und die Polnische Polizei wollte von jedem den Fischereischein nebst Perso. sehen. (Kann, denke ich, auch in DE mal so passieren)


Gruß Toxe


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein auch fürs Kutterangeln?*

warum eigentlich, solange das nicht in deutschen Hoheitsgewässern stattfindet?
Gruß A.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein auch fürs Kutterangeln?*

Wenn der Kutter in dänische Hoheitsgewässer fährt, braucht man auch den dänischen Schein !!!


----------



## Cassien1972 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein auch fürs Kutterangeln?*

Moin 
Man braucht auch zum Hochseeangeln einen Fischereischein da ich es selber schon erlebt habe das die küstenwache auf das schiff gekommen ist und die papiere kontroliert hat ! Ich hätte es aber auch nicht gedacht das es so ist (hatte zum glück mein schein dabei !! |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------

